# Someone wants to say Hi



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well a few days ago DKDREAM saw a girl near me who just screamed out that she needed help, she was advertised as a biter, having spoken to the owner she was a pretty bad biter and very unwanted . So DKDREAM offered her a loving home with him at ferret bootcamp, and off I went the next day to collect her.

Well let's just say it was an experience :scaredand I'm not referring to the bitey ferret), I got her out as quickly as I could and called DK on the way home to tell him she was with me, we both breathed a sigh of relief and started arrangements for her future with him.

Anyway, that night DK asked if I could manage to hold her still long enough to check if she was in season, we got a bit of a surprise when I did :lol:, I will let the pictures tell the story 

This is the young lady when she first arrived, apologies for the poor photos.



























She was literally trying to bite anyone who came near, but within two days of confident handling, a few kind words and some yummy oil she has greatly improved.
This is her today.



















And one final photo :yikes:


----------



## SimplyHomemade (Apr 17, 2014)

Quite adorable there


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwwww she is so pretty, any babies now have a home too. I want to thank Gill for saving this girl for me, she really needed help. I am just so happy we got her out of there


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You're very welcome, she's no bother at all . She's getting bigger and more chilled by the day, I'm now the source of yummies and not someone to try to bite. She's a long way from your usual soft ferrets, but she will get there once she's had a few days at ferret bootcamp lol. I will get some updated pics today


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tonight's photoshoot, I think she looks a lot more smiley, but I might just be imagining it. She loves oil but she's being gentle even when she's not being bribed now .
Anyway, here's the lady herself


















This was a thumb kiss, a big thing for this "bitey" girl









And some belly shots









This one shows her nipples quite well DK


















And my favourite one


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello *waves*

I love looking at this section, I would love ferrets one day, but why do I torture myself!?! lol. I just want to pull a ferret out of the computer.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh I love her colouring, she is sooo pretty!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well there will be no more "pregnant belly" pictures . The little lady has come into season, so it looks like she was having a phantom pregnancy thankfully . Anyway here are some more pics

I'm going to call this one "what you lookin at fool" 


















Her previous "owner" informed me she was aggressive with other ferrets, she certainly doesn't seem it to me 




































Looks like you will have your work cut out for you with this "bitey, ferret hating" girl


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well the little girl now named Gem (she is a little Gem) is finally with me now, Thank you Gill she is a beautiful girl. Thank you so much for getting her out of the place she was in.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You're very welcome, she really was a pleasure to look after, no bother whatsoever and it was lovely to watch her change and relax


----------

